# brute force bumpers



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

anyone know where to get aftermarket bumpers for a 09 BF 650i?
all the bumpers seam to be for the 750 and don't fit the 650i.


----------



## Mclovin (Sep 14, 2009)

i think most things that goes a on a 09 750 fit a 09 650I. thats what ive been told


----------



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

all the ones I looked at were for 750's and it says "these will not fit a 650"


----------



## BRUTEOFSTEEL (Jun 8, 2009)

I know the 650 sra is different on most everything . I have a warn front bumper on my 06 650i. I have found all parts for a 06 750i fit mine. I would think it would be the same for yours but I have never seen a 09 650i next to a 09 750i to compare them. Does it say will not fit a 650 or not fit a 650i? Seems a lot of manufacturers don't recognize the 650i in their fitment listings. Idk why great bikes.


----------



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

BRUTEOFSTEEL said:


> I know the 650 sra is different on most everything . I have a warn front bumper on my 06 650i. I have found all parts for a 06 750i fit mine. I would think it would be the same for yours but I have never seen a 09 650i next to a 09 750i to compare them. Does it say will not fit a 650 or not fit a 650i? Seems a lot of manufacturers don't recognize the 650i in their fitment listings. Idk why great bikes.


It just says it will not fit a 650 so maybe they will fit a 650i.I may have to send a few e-mails to find out for sure.


----------



## BRUTEOFSTEEL (Jun 8, 2009)

What exactly are you looking for? I usually go to the manufactures web site and most of them have it listed as 750i/650i. A lot of retailers just list the 750i and the 650 by which they mean the sra. Let me know what you want specifically, I will look as well and pm you a link. Up to you.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

The 650SRA is a Prairie in Brute clothes so the frames between the SRA's and I's are totally different. All 650i's and 750i's are the same pretty much.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

A friend of mine has a 650i and the bumper is the only thing different. I would make sure before buying anything for the front. See the difference? On the 750 the front cover holes are more spread out, the bumper itself doesn't have that bottom bar on the outsides, and the bumper cover on the 750 has outside plastic cover screw holes made into the tubing of the bumper. The 650i doesn't. 

750i








650i


----------



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys.I'll probably just email a few companies to find out for sure what fits.There is also a fellow here in town with a 750 so maybe I'll go compare front ends this weekend.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the bumpers are diff on the 650i/750i.
i dont think it's gonna work.


----------

